# Just lost my Golden to liver disease



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Roofy just lost his battle with liver disease yesterday 9/12. it has been 17 days since he was diagnosed. He was showing signs of improvement with the Prednisone and Denamarin and milk thistle..he was acting close to "normal" still enjoying quality of life. but Sunday he really just suddenly took a turn for the worse..he was having trouble standing on his feet and showing labored breathing. Both of us didn't sleep a single wink all night, him not feeling well and if i do doze off he would bark to get my attention so I'm up again. 

By monday, his health was just deteriorating so rapidly there's no time to react. since he didnt pee all night i was trying to take him out back to relieve himself, but noticed he loss function of his legs already..i lay him down and i'm breaking down at this point and he's licking my face. i then gave him water in a bowl which he drank few slurps. I stepped away to get my phone, and he barked to get me back.. and I look him in the eye and ask "are you still fighting this?" or you want to go? if i call the vet and they see you like this they will put you to sleep"..he looked at me put his head down, i went to get vet phone number to call..then i look over at him and he raised his head way back sort of arched his back inward and then release and he stopped breathing. People say this is his way of saying he wanted to go on his own terms.

i just can't believe how fast he went. Also when he got the grave diagnosis, i told him he can't leave me, he has to celebrate my birthday with me on 9/12. He toughed it out to 9/12, is this a coincidence?

I've attached some pics from past 2 weeks..we been to various dog parks, boardwalk..anywhere he like to go basically. Also his baby sister is devastated right now, but is coping better than me.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I know how very hard and heart breaking it is and was, hope that sharing helps. Roofy RIP sweet guy, you will have lots of company at the Bridge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am very sorry you lost Roofy. The trouble with liver problems is that by the time you see symptoms, the dog is seriously ill. When I look at the photos, I can understand why he was such a special member of your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roofy*

It is so touching the way you wrote about Roofy! What a very special boy and I don't think it's a coincidence he held on to Sept. 12th. My Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets will take care of him at the Bridge. Give his sister some big hugs and kisses for me.

I added Roofy to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post6725409


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy on June 23 at 7.5 years old. It was very fast as well.


RIP Roofy.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the support. I had a special connection with Roofy. He was very close to me. I feel so bad for him. I was able to get a hold of the family that has his brother from the same litter and he is doing great up in connecticut. lives by a lake, swims daily.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss

Run free Roofy, you were a loved boy


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your dear friend!


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our Oliver April 7 at 9 1/2. I know what you are feeling.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Roofy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Roofy. He will live in your heart forever!! Your story of his last moments were so touching. You were with him and he went on his own terms. Take care of yourself and give his sister some extra loving. RIP sweet Roofy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can take comfort that he was with those he loved most when he passed.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Roofy, he was a beautiful dog!


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice words. But I really need some advice, I am grateful I was able to spend the last moments with him but that traumatizing memory is engrained in my head. I cannot stop replaying the events from Monday and the interactions he had with me the look he gave and the last lick of my face he gave me before he passed.

Everyone keeps telling me to focus on the positive, but how can I when I'm still grieving?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

roofystew said:


> Thank you for all the nice words. But I really need some advice, I am grateful I was able to spend the last moments with him but that traumatizing memory is engrained in my head. I cannot stop replaying the events from Monday and the interactions he had with me the look he gave and the last lick of my face he gave me before he passed.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to focus on the positive, but how can I when I'm still grieving?


I totally get this. Our poor Jake litteraly was looking at my mom in the kitchen and he passed out and fell backwards. That image stuck with us for a long time after he passed. But it will get better. My niece was three at the time and seen the entire thing.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know it isn't easy - I do not like to dwell on the look my Girly gave me in the vets at the end. But then, I think of how much harder it would be for me, if she had died surrounded by strangers and had been trying to find someone familiar, someone who loved her.
Your Roofy died somewhere familiar with the people she loved most in this world. It's the best any of us can expect at the end.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

roofystew said:


> Thank you for all the nice words. But I really need some advice, I am grateful I was able to spend the last moments with him but that traumatizing memory is engrained in my head. I cannot stop replaying the events from Monday and the interactions he had with me the look he gave and the last lick of my face he gave me before he passed.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to focus on the positive, but how can I when I'm still grieving?



What you're feeling is entirely normal. Grief goes thru many phases. Allow yourself to feel what you feel and don't feel that there's any timetable of what is expected. Right now your emotions are raw, and that's to be expected. Time will help, as cliche as that sounds. As does sharing your feelings (if you're comfortable with that) with others that understand. I think you'll find many here who have been down this path that will be more than willing to listen, console, share. Some find comfort in reading poetry.. there are many online sites dedicated to pet loss and grief, looking thru pictures, journaling etc. As I've read and believe, grief is not something you just go thru and then it's done. It's an ongoing process that you deal with..... you heal but there's always a scar. That searing, can't find air to breathe feeling goes away and the remembrances of such great love turn sweet. But missing..... oh missing them is woven into our beings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roofy*

What you are going through, remembering the last moments is entirely normal. I went through this for quite awhile 
When this happened, I just reminded myself that we did what was best for her/him, and saved them from suffering, when there was no recovery.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for Roofy's loss. I understand completely - It sounds almost exactly the way we lost Belle, except she collapsed on the kitchen floor in an instant- arched her back like it was a seizure and was gone in a heartbeat. We ran to her when she fell and were holding her through the whole thing. I can't get the image of her lying on the kitchen floor out of my mind. To the point where I want a new kitchen floor so I don't have to look at it anymore. It's fading, little by little - every day I don't look at the spot and think "this is where we lost her" - the good memories come everyday now - not that terrible one. So time does help that. Keep looking at those wonderful pictures of the good times, that helps me too - keeps those bad few moments out of my head. But it does creep back in and that's going to happen, but time has helped us and I hope it helps you too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Roofy.
Give yourself the time you need to grieve, it's a long journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. 

Godspeed Roofy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. It always hurts so much.When Buck died May 15, 2007, I knew he was not feeling well that night and I actually slept in the room with him,tho I didn't think it was anything serious. But he woke me that morning making the same noise he made when I left him when he was coming around after his dental. I turned on the light and I knew he was dying and I got on the floor and held his head telling him how much I loved him (he was 12 yrs3 months( and then he was gone. It was his heart. And just 1 year and 10 days later I sat on the floor at my vet's holding Kaycee as she died 48 hours after sugary for a massive tumor--my vet was surprised she made it thru the surgery. She was s8 yrs 9 months old.

Honey was our adopted girl and we had her 12 years, but she neer aged, never grew old, never acted old except for almost losing her hearing. They at at least 13, lymphoma hit and in just 2 weeks she stopped eating and we knew and took her for her last trip to the vet. I sat on the floor in front of her, holding her head up and she never took her eyes off mine. I just said over and over how much I loved her and I knew her ears didn't hear but knew her heart did.. and one month and 10 days later, it was the same thing with our Great Pyrenees age 7, taken by hemanhiosarcoma. These images stay, but they will fade and funny ones will replace them in the front of you memories. I lost my first dog in 1956, hae lost so many since and remember the death of each one, but it is the happy, funny times I remember most vividly now


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the stories, I know some of you here have been down this path. It is really really tough to move forward. 

I love Goldens, i dont think i can ever have any other type of dogs. Roofy's sister (Reina) is with me, she's almost 5 yrs old. She's been going everywhere and done everything with Roof since she was 2 months old. I don't have the strength at this moment to get her a sibling to hang out with. I feel its a "disrespect" to Roofy at this moment to fill the void in our lives with a replacement. As i feel Roofy isn't replaceable. But these days Reina is pacing around looking for her brother, will she just have to deal with the void like me or sometime soon I will need to find her a companion? I hate to see her sad/depressed.

some pics of Roofy in his prime with my sister's maltese... and pic of Reina.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

My Golden rallied on his last day on Earth, so much so that I thought he was going to get better. We were in the back yard and I was tending the garden. I looked up, and there, lying in a heap, was my best friend. Dead. I ran to him and held him and yelled "come back come back" but to no avail. My sweet Fenris was gone.

I wasn't by his side nor did I even notice him collapse. I'm not sure there is a good way to have a dog die, but yes, on their own terms is one way to look at it. I was somewhat fortunate in that after he had a cancerous tumor removed in February I vowed to make whatever time he had left the best i could. And I did. So did you. Roofy was lucky to have you in his life, and his memory will one day make you smile instead of cry. But there's no time limit on grief.

Fareewll, sweet Roofy, you were much loved, and will be missed at least as much.

I wish you peace, when the grieving is past.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Rest in peace Roofy. You will never be forgotten.
I still remember the last breath Mel took, looking at me, and her eyes went glass. Been 9 months but just like yesterday. I suppose I knew she had died but I asked for help to carry her into my car and drove all the way to the vet. Maybe I wanted her ressusitated or I didn´t want to accept the fact that she had died. I look back now and think how crazy I was driving through the traffic wearing my darkest sunglasses and sobbing all the way. Glad I didn´t run over anybody.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roofy*



roofystew said:


> Thank you for all the stories, I know some of you here have been down this path. It is really really tough to move forward.
> 
> I love Goldens, i dont think i can ever have any other type of dogs. Roofy's sister (Reina) is with me, she's almost 5 yrs old. She's been going everywhere and done everything with Roof since she was 2 months old. I don't have the strength at this moment to get her a sibling to hang out with. I feel its a "disrespect" to Roofy at this moment to fill the void in our lives with a replacement. As i feel Roofy isn't replaceable. But these days Reina is pacing around looking for her brother, will she just have to deal with the void like me or sometime soon I will need to find her a companion? I hate to see her sad/depressed.
> 
> some pics of Roofy in his prime with my sister's maltese... and pic of Reina.


I know the pain you are in over Roofy. Ken and I have had two dogs for about 30 years now, so when we lose one, the other is SO LONELY. We never replace a dog, but every dog is special in their own right and we grow to love them all!! Give Reina some extra attention and a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Just went thru the 2nd anniversary of Roofy's passing on 9-12...this is also my birthday if you all remember. Roofy listened to me and held his last breath to my bday that year battling his cancer. The painful memories of that day hasn't gone away. and i dont think it ever will. I'm sure some of you know exactly what i mean. I still miss him so much.
another pic of Roofy and his little sister Reina...


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

When they pass they sure leave a great big hole in our hearts- so painful - but would not have wanted to go through this life without them❤?❤


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Anniversaries are always so hard. Our emotions go right back like it was yesterday. Theres never enough time with these pups. Rest In Peace Roofy


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday.. Sorry, I'm a day late.  Don't you worry about still missing your Roofy 2 years since his passing. He loved you that much and will always be close to your heart. Some Goldens never stop tugging on your heart. I hope you find some sunshine thinking of your Roofy. He would like that.

dlm ny country

“The reality is that you will grieve forever. You will not ‘get over’ the loss of a loved one; you will learn to live with it. You will heal, and you will rebuild yourself around the loss you have suffered. You will be whole again, but you will never be the same. Nor should you be the same, nor would you want to.” – Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

roofystew said:


> Thank you for all the nice words. But I really need some advice, I am grateful I was able to spend the last moments with him but that traumatizing memory is engrained in my head. I cannot stop replaying the events from Monday and the interactions he had with me the look he gave and the last lick of my face he gave me before he passed.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to focus on the positive, but how can I when I'm still grieving?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

roofystew said:


> Just went thru the 2nd anniversary of Roofy's passing on 9-12...this is also my birthday if you all remember. Roofy listened to me and held his last breath to my bday that year battling his cancer. The painful memories of that day hasn't gone away. and i dont think it ever will. I'm sure some of you know exactly what i mean. I still miss him so much.
> another pic of Roofy and his little sister Reina...


Happy Belated Birthday. I didn't pay attention to the date on your original post so now I see it's been 2 years. RIP Roofy. He sure was a handsome guy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to you, and I understand all about Anniversaries...my boy Nitro left me on 9-11, 6 yrs ago..think of him often, especially around this time...my thoughts are with you....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Godspeed Roofy. I'm so very sorry and know how devastating this is. Prayers for you and your family.


----------

